# OLD FORESTER DATE HELP



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 16, 2012)

I DUG THE BOTTLE A COUPLE MONTHS AGO AND FINALLY GOT AROUND TO CLEANING IT.

 I SEE THEM ON EBAY STARTING @ $12 W/O STOPPER LIKE MINE AND HEADING NORTH OF $25 W/STOPPER AND LABEL PRESENT.

 66 AND 52 SHOW UP ON THE BASE. WAS WONDERING IF ONE OF THESE WAS THE DATE AND IF SO, WHICH ONE? (I'M THINKING CIRCA 1966 AUSTIN POWERS BABY!)


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 16, 2012)

â€ Â®


----------



## epackage (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd think 1952, does the bottle have the "Federal Law Prohibits Sale or Reuse" embossing on it?


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 16, 2012)

YES IT DOES, BUT WASN'T THAT COMMON ON MOST LQUOR BOTTLES UNTIL THE LATE 60'S - EARLY 70'S.

 I DON'T TYPICALLY COLLECT OR SAVE LIQUOR BOTTLES UNLESS THEY ARE LIKE THIS....SO I KNOW VERY LITTLE ON DATING THESE.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey Larry,

 What a pretty, scrolly beauty. Great photos, as usual sir.

 I'm with Jim on the 1952 part.




1952 ad.

 This one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is part of This Lot.

 I think they made some unusual and pretty Holiday Bottles over the years.




From.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 16, 2012)

WHOLY SCHNYKIES! THAT TALL TAPERED BOTTLE AD REMINDS ME THAT I STILL HAVE A FULL BOTTLE JUST LIKE THAT SOMEPLACE WITH THE EXTENDED WINGED LABEL. NOW IF I COULD ONLY REMEMBER WHERE? IT'S BEEN  YEARS!

 1952 IT IS THEN! TO ME THE BOTTLE JUST SCREAMS "GROOVY BABY!"[]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Oct 23, 2012)

I also need help dating an Old Forester bottle. I have found ones that look like mine but they are "mini" bottles, mine isn't. Any ideas?


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Oct 23, 2012)

bottom:


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Nov 16, 2012)

close up of lip


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 17, 2012)

1938 ?




From.


----------

